# How do I contact Apple with a complaint?



## Welfarite (13 Dec 2010)

I have an issue with delivery of an IPad from Apple. I have searched the site to see if I can shoot off an EMail to them but there does not appear to be anyway of doing this. Is this deliberate on their part? There is an US phone number but this appears the only way of contacting them. Anybody any experience of contacting them or putting a complaint in writing (which I'd prefer to do that ring)?
(The issue is that they did not deliver to my stated address but, rather, rang my ex-wife of 6 years from a number picked out of the phone book and delivered to her! Good job we're on good terms!)


----------



## shanedan (13 Dec 2010)

If you have a gmail account you can call us numbers for free.
I used it a lot when I lived in Dublin to call agencies in Canada worked well, one option for you anyway


----------



## Fatphrog (13 Dec 2010)

Try steve@apple.com


----------



## paddyc (13 Dec 2010)

Contact number on their site 1800 92 38 08  http://store.apple.com/ie - Not sure if you will get much satisfaction from them however .... 
Did you have a previous itunes acc ? If so are you sure you didn't register that contact number as they may have pulled that from there. When I order my free iPhone4 case, instead of shipping it to the address I specified (my work) , they selected as my billing address. It never showed to either address and they had to send me another one


----------



## mathepac (13 Dec 2010)

Bottom right oif the first page of the Apple Ireland on-line Store, "Contact Us".


----------



## Welfarite (13 Dec 2010)

paddyc said:


> Contact number on their site 1800 92 38 08 http://store.apple.com/ie - Not sure if you will get much satisfaction from them however ....
> Did you have a previous itunes acc ? If so are you sure you didn't register that contact number as they may have pulled that from there. When I order my free iPhone4 case, instead of shipping it to the address I specified (my work) , they selected as my billing address. It never showed to either address and they had to send me another one


No previous contact with this company so the delivery company jsut pulled a phone number from the phone book and chanced their arm ringing it. (I do not have a common name; only one in the area)


mathepac said:


> Bottom right oif the first page of the Apple Ireland on-line Store, "Contact Us".


 
None of these numbers relate to complaints! they range from job opportunities to tech support.

as I said, I want to send an EM not talk to a call centre for endless minutes. This needs to be documented.


----------

